# Is it as impossible as it seems..??



## Hilbre (Oct 15, 2008)

I am looking to move to the USA.
And after reading several of the other post's on here it seems unless you are David Beckham or get a tranfer from a company from the USA that has a arm of its bussiness in Britain you have very little or no chance.

I am currently studying to become a Web Designer and also work for the largest Commercial Radio group in Britain with a very speacialist jobs within the industry (help me or hinder me, i do not know).

I would love to move to La for a couple of years, at least one.
One is sure people are only trying to help and be realistic on this forum but is it really a lost cause....My plan is by next January (2010) to be driving down Sunset.

I cant belive i can not get in to the USA and plan to pay tax while there are millions of 'aliens' living the American Dream.

All help and advice is welcome.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Nobody keeps you from driving through LA - on vacation. Right now they are a bit busy with their wild fires and evacuating people.

Working in LA? Realistically - start looking for an internship. Fresh out of school you will not find an employer to sponsor you. 

Just about every college student here works on the side. I did not get the point. 

It is time to do homework. Employer sponsored visas all have a very specific start date! And it is not in January! Read through the requirements of the official immigrant bible. It should answer a number of your questions. USCIS Home Page

Once you have actual questions I will gladly answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

BUNAC may be an option for you if you are a full-time student. Likewise, you should consider exchange programs in the US with your university. 

It is tough, but not impossible. The "aliens" you speak of got in one of three ways (the legal ones, that is): 
1. Diversity visa lottery 
2. close relation to a US citizen
3. work visa -- this is a difficult route but it can definitely be done, but the trick is you have to be a specialist in your field.


----------



## Hilbre (Oct 15, 2008)

I do apologise for not being clear...

I am studying to become a web desinger but ths is not a academic qualifcation in the sense it is home study with a world wide reconised qualification.
So therefore i am not a 'student' and i am in full time empolment.
i am 25 years of age.

Jan 2010 is the date i would like to be in American by and if i can get there earlier i would jump at the chance.
I mentions it to give people a guide of a time span i have to make this happen.

So the question i have is

How can a grow man whom is not a student and has given himself just over a year to make his dream come true go about such a task.

What opsitions do i have


----------



## Hilbre (Oct 15, 2008)

ps. My spelling is not this bad normally.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hilbre said:


> I cant belive i can not get in to the USA and plan to pay tax while there are millions of 'aliens' living the American Dream.


This Wail is based on ignorance. It puts me off answering the rest of your questions.


----------



## Hilbre (Oct 15, 2008)

then dont answer them...?

I think you will find that it is not based on ignorance and i have done alot of home work on the subject regarding getting a visa to work in the USA.
This "wail" is based on frustration.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hilbre said:


> then dont answer them...?


I don't intend to


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

OK I think it's time for us all to get out of the sandbox and put on our big boy pants.

To answer your question: your best bet is probably to find employment with a large MNC in your field that could put you in a position for an intra-company transfer. The likelihood of all this happening before 2010 is slim to none. The only way to get over to the US that quickly, given what you've told us, would probably be to marry an American girl. 

Alternatively, if you're not stuck on the US but are just looking for a change of scenery, you could look into Canada or Oz. They have programs that allow you to go over on your own merits without having a job first.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds like your only realistic option is an investment visa ie EB5 , E2 but it takes alot of money , is very risky and may not lead to a green card .
Do you have alot of disposible cash ? upwards of 100k GBP .


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, if you were American you wouldn't be able to move to England, either.

The US is flooded with web designers, unemployment is high, the country is in a financial crisis that has companies struggling to stay solvent, you don't have a university degree, and it would take a lot of time and money for an employer to sponsor you. If you really have a specialty niche, you have a chance, but it will take a while. You could try for a BUNAC visa, but they are only for five months and are intended to meet seasonal employment needs.

It isn't whether you are willing to pay taxes, as that is not optional, but whether you will be taking a job that an American can fill. The employer has to show evidence that it was unable to hire someone for the position. That is unlikely to happen. 

You aren't eligible for the diversity visa if you were born in the UK, unless you were born in Northern Ireland.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Hilbre said:


> then dont answer them...?
> 
> I think you will find that it is not based on ignorance and i have done alot of home work on the subject regarding getting a visa to work in the USA.
> This "wail" is based on frustration.



You have done your research so you know that based on your professional experience you will not find a sponsor. 
If this is really so important - do something about it. Some on-line course will not do. You have to invest time, money, determination. As long as you are whining instead of doing something ....


----------



## Hilbre (Oct 15, 2008)

Im not getting to a war of words with any of on the subject.

I am fully aware that for me to move to the USA i am going to have to apply myself and my time it to making happen.
Thank you for the advice.

Got to go... i need to finish my on line course on counterfeit documentation...


----------



## alexbonn (Oct 16, 2008)

Seriously: the easiest way is to find an american partner and to try to convince him/her to marry you. The visa stuff takes a while as well but at least this is more realistic than trying to find employment.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

alexbonn said:


> Seriously: the easiest way is to find an american partner and to try to convince him/her to marry you. The visa stuff takes a while as well but at least this is more realistic than trying to find employment.


Great advise - how to commit immigration fraud.


----------



## alexbonn (Oct 16, 2008)

Really? On the reason that you get married to someone who you may possibly like or feel attached to? Is it impossible to meet an American who is impossible to marry out of love? I for my part would doubt it but I am no expert, being married just once, you may be more experienced in that matter ;-)
But even if we assume that someone would just get married just for the sake of the green card, I believe, this is not the worst option out of all the illegal ways to get into the US. A lot less dangerous than chancing your life at the Fence in Arizona from my point of view.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It is illlegal to marry someone just to obtain residence, and if immigration decides that is what happened, the residence will be invalid, the alien will be deported, and will not be allowed back for a very long time. There might even be fines, or even jail time. And it takes several years (four?) before the independent green card is issued. You have to maintain a residence together, and live a life style that will convice immigration that it is a real marriage. The fence might actually be easier.


----------



## Hilbre (Oct 15, 2008)

Well i am 100'% comitted to living LA so if it take me the rest of my life im going to do it.

People have done it before and people will do it after.
The MNC look the best way currently. let see what happens.


----------



## vlee (Oct 24, 2008)

*You can do it*



Hilbre said:


> Well i am 100'% comitted to living LA so if it take me the rest of my life im going to do it.
> 
> People have done it before and people will do it after.
> The MNC look the best way currently. let see what happens.


I've been reading your post and I applaud you on your motivation to come to the United States. The country is on a very very bad downward turn, however; when you have a desire in your heart you should fulfill that dream. I've lived in the US all of my life and I am seriously considering leaving to another country...trying something new, acculturating myself into something different. I do not have any more suggestions than what was offered but if you would like a native perspective of what it is like to be here I can definitely help you with that. Actually, my sister lives in LA
Lee


----------

